# new kitchen knife



## dawgwatch (Jul 29, 2017)

The wife ask me to build her a kitchen knife, so I gave it a go. Not perfect by any means, but I am pleased....1095, walnut handles, with red spacers, and nickel bolsters and pins...


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2017)

Good one - should do well in the kitchen!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 9, 2017)

Way to go cuz.  You are coming along nicely.

Now just tell your ol Man to come off that anvil he stole the other day


----------



## dawgwatch (Aug 9, 2017)

no doubt he stole that one...He actually gave me one for my birthday the other day...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd put that one to work for sure.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 9, 2017)

dawgwatch said:


> no doubt he stole that one...He actually gave me one for my birthday the other day...



Well happy belated birthday then!!!


----------



## dawgwatch (Aug 10, 2017)

thanks


----------



## quikdrw63 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 12, 2017)

Not bad DW! Ought to see some serious kitchen duty.

Couple of tips for future work, specially with kitchen knives: use stabilized or dense oily wood for handle material - will standup to rigors longer (walnut is a bit open grained and prone to water damage); thin the tang more to reduce handle weight for better weight forward cutting balance; maybe bring your primary cutting bevel further up the blade so it will slice/chop a little easier/cleaner (test on a ripe tomato); focus on joint gaps and seals to reduce potential water damage.

Like I said these are things to consider on the next ones. Pushing to do a little better each time makes you better at your craft. Forget "fancy" stuff (bling) and focus on basics until they become a given in your work efforts, bling will follow.

Quite good for early work. Kitchen knives have a geometry all their own that makes them work best. Much diff from hunting/fishing/utility blades. Keep at it you will only get better.


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for the tips Anvil....I means a lot for people who have been doing this for a while to offer advice. I never thought about the open grain of Walnut, just used what I had at the time...Hopefully I can make it up to track rock one day if my schedule could work out...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice looking knife!


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 12, 2017)

thank you sir..


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 13, 2017)

Walnut is generally a great handle material, just doesn't do well in a "wet" environment for long. You might be able to seal it with a good sealer/finish and keep it waxed on a regular basis. It does take stabilization well, but if you get  that done it's more sensible to get/stabilize the more figured pieces (expense wise).

Don't mind helping others where/when I can. I have a lot of experience at what not to do and why things don't/won't work, pretty much tried most of them (seems easier to try the wrong way first).


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 18, 2017)

nice knife! I bet your wife loved it and has cooked a great meal using it!


----------



## CharlesTownsend (Jan 31, 2018)

good knife, but I would have made the holder a little thicker


----------

